# Fishing off lately?



## rpalusak15 (Apr 17, 2013)

Is it me or has Steelhead fishing been off lately? Any theories?


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

It's due to a lack of rain. The few times we have had higher water the fish pushed upstream, but by now they have been caught a few times. They are spooked. If we get some rain that will change. Until then try fishing the lower stretches of the rivers. Steelhead will move in and out of the lake almost daily. Those are the fish you should be targeting. Just my opinion.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

The fish have been very cooperative when we've been on them. We SMASHED em' last weekend. Great class of fish


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

It seems as though the really good action is along the shoreline and the northern stretches of the rivers. Posts of good days (multiple catches) seem to be centered on the guys who have a boat or kayak and can float the deeper, northern parts of the rivers. Inland river fishing has been light. They're being caught just not big numbers.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Water is clear. There is like 5 foot of visibility. Cant even net shiners with out spooking them. We are blessed to have brown water.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Def slow in upper and mid river sections. Need rain bad. Does not look like we are gona get much in the next week or so. Focus your attention on the lower river sections. When the grand comes down it should be great. Rest of the rivers are having some of the worst fall flows i have seen in a long time.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Trolled the lower section of the grand yesterday for a few hours. Wind was brutal and made boat control tough. Hard time getting a consistent speed of 1mph. Managed one hookup on a jointed rap. Water temp was 38...way colder than I thought it would be. These fish probably aren’t chasing bait like a few weeks ago and I should have focused on drifting instead of trolling.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Tried the Rocky this morning, 5 spots 1 dunk no fish. Didn’t see any hookups in 6 hours. We need all the rain.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

It’s been inconsistent at best. I did have one day of 20 or so in a few hours. But it’s usually 2-3 fish in that same time frame. The bite seems to be better mid morning too.


----------

